# any safe route from bowie md to annapolis



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

i usally bike to work, but next month will be working out of the naval academy.
is there a safe route to get there from the west--say bowie or new carrolton area i'd love to go all the way form bethesda there, but that will be too far.
thanks
jim


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

*Route Ideas to Annapolis*

Jim,

Take a look at the attached link, it has several routes to Annapolis, in addition to routes in and around Washington -

The attached link is from the Columbia, MD Ski Club biking resource page
http://www.columbiaskiclub.org/biking/

The Washington area routes are taken from the website - bikewashington.org. Here is a link to the bike washington site.

http://bikewashington.org/routes/all.htm

I hope that this helps. The Authors provide a rating regarding traffic, hills and road surface.

Good luck. :


----------

